# Help with Porter Cable 4216 Dovetail Jig



## Splinter Maker (Mar 6, 2021)

old hand with a new toy...
this is maddening...

*what is this gap a symptom of ???...*

I’m utilizing the supplied 3/8”O.D. Collet... 
with 9/32” 7° Dovetail Cutter...
with the Miniature Half-Blind Dovetail Template.... 

my depth is spot on... 
but... as you can see in the photo...
the results are consistently too loose...
there is a gap of approximately 1/32”...

my first thought was that the template is mis-milled... (highly unlikely)... 
I checked each tooth anyway... 3/8” throat with 1/8” finger... (perfect...)
I checked the dimensions of the O.D. of the Collet... 3/8”... (perfect....)
I checked the dimensions of the Cutter... 9/32”... (perfect...)

does anyone have an insight on this?...
please/ thanks in advance....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Previously welcomed you in your other post. In regards to this post I’m sure someone will be along in due course to lend you a hand.


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Splinter Maker,
In general, the type of jig you have is a bit finicky to set up, but ok once set up.
Firstly, are both pieces of wood the same thickness? If not, the jig usually requires some adjustment. Involves moving the template on the top of the jig out (towards you) or in (away from you). The manual will give explicit instructions.
Secondly, the bit cutting depth given, is a starting point - it has to be raised or lowered, to adjust the fit. Again, consult the manual. I suspect this may be your problem.
Thirdly the piece you place in the jig vertically, has to be offset by a specified amount, in relation to the horizontal piece (I take it you are routing the two together?). The jigs often come with a bushing to achieve the offset, but even then, some finessing may be needed.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

See if this video doesn't show you the errors of your ways...I've about given up on mine but I have several other ways to make them such as my PantoRouter or Incra LS Positioner.

Another Dovetail Demo and yet again


----------



## Splinter Maker (Mar 6, 2021)

Got it!!!...
the problem is...
I’m trying to cut half-blind dovetails
in 3/8” stock... (duh)...
Minimum thickness for half-blind is 1/2”...

I reset the set up for full through dovetails...
Much Love... First Go!!!...


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

When all else fails, read the instructions. How come I always forget that?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Instructions?

Glad you have the answer... Like said a finicky jig... unless you have a good memory make detailed notes, it helps me.


----------



## LGLDSR71 (Jul 29, 2021)

Splinter Maker said:


> Got it!!!...
> the problem is...
> I’m trying to cut half-blind dovetails
> in 3/8” stock... (duh)...
> ...


I can appreciate your frustration, albeit you are past that point now whereas I am going through it. I have enough scrap that were I to start a fire with it I would raise the overall temperature of the Earth by 10F.

I have the Porter Cable 4216 Jig and am working with 1/2" stock. Initially when following Porter Cables instructions for lining up the "patented" lines over where the horizontal and vertical boards meet there was tremendous play between the two pieces. PC's remedy for this is to move the template towards you for a tighter fit and away from you for a looser fit.

I did that on the the Tail and Pins and overshot the amount of movement because now you couldn't join them together with a sledge hammer. I adjusted for the Tails and kept the distance for the Pins the same. Not sure if that was the correct thing to do.

Then I read that adjusting the routers depth of cut will in so many words accomplish the same thing. Is this correct? And if so, how much do you want to adjust the depth of cut?

Lastly, which method do you try first?

As always, thank you.

Best

Lyman


----------



## Red (Sep 1, 2021)

Dovetail jigs are awesome... once you get them figured out. Glad you got it to work.

Red


----------



## LGLDSR71 (Jul 29, 2021)

Red said:


> Dovetail jigs are awesome... once you get them figured out. Glad you got it to work.
> 
> Red


Thank you, me too!
Best,
Lyman


----------

